# strawberry help



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Any of Yall know where I can still get strawberry plugs to plant. It looks like I may have missed the boat for a fall planting. All of the major distributors stopped shiping last week and everyone is sold out.

Thanks FB


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I always planted in spring here...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Darn,
I was wanting to mail order some plugs too......I am going big on strawberries for next year.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's a place to try. If you are in the Houston area it is not to late to plant, but you need to get them in asap. I have not used this company before, but I ordered today.

http://www.willisorchards.com/


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I ordered the Sweet Charlie plants.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*thanks*

Thats awsome. I'm going to order my plants tomorrow.

Thanks FB


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got 100 plants in today.
50 sweet Charlie, 50 sequoia.
Planning on planting them in planters tomorrow.

Any advice on dirt, media, compost, fertilizer, etc.

Planning on using natures way rose and azalea soil, and their leaf mold compost.
Also using micro life 6-2-4

Using this planter arbor with auto drip irrigation,









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Contact Spugersalty on here, his dad plants 30K plants yearly, allready has his in the ground tho....WW


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I planted those 140 plants on the 25th. I have not seen much from them yet.
I am not sure what to expect from them since the weather is warmer that usual this time of year.

Whistech, how are yours doing??


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Just got 100 plants in today.
> 50 sweet Charlie, 50 sequoia.
> Planning on planting them in planters tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Mikey- where did you get that arbor from? I need to add it to my casa.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Planted many varieties but not much luck throughout the years.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

sotx23 said:


> Mikey- where did you get that arbor from? I need to add it to my casa.


http://wildwestworldinc.com/sitebuilder/images/map4-509x350.png

a place called Wild West in Richmond.
They have several different styles.

5005 FM 359
Richmond TX 77406


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Mikey- I know where it is


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I have always wanted to grow strawerries, but never had much luck. I am just a casual attempt at growing.

Please post up progress


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I have 150 plugs planted and they have not done a thing.
I have watered them a couple times a week, but not overdoing it.
They are in really good soil media, so not sure what's going on.

I was expecting growth, but maybe they just come alive in the spring.
I am looking for advice too!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

They should be showing some growth. If they don't get going, let me know. I've got a back up plan for ya!


----------

